# I bought a used Starrett depth guage!



## graham-xrf (Mar 8, 2021)

"Pre-loved" is what they call it!
This one is a 0.001" type, with rods that (should) cover 0-3" range, except one of them had a little adventure.
That said, it works, and seems to measure dead accurately!
This kind, new, is £220.59 on Amazon (*$308.80*). I picked it up for *$14.00 + $7.00 postage*.




I gave it a wipe, and cleaned off the beginnings of corrosion. The rod intended for range 1" to 2" has been "shortened" to become a 0" to 1", and has been given a point.
The little knurled ring between the span body and the graduations tube rotates freely, and passes little "click" every revolution, so one direction only, but does not seem to do anything (a "lock" maybe)?




The shortened 1/8" rod with the point is less than beautiful work, being somewhat off-centre, but it has at least been set to the right length.

I would be pleased if anyone can tell me how the clicky ring is supposed to work, and how the graduations barrel comes off, if at all. It seems to be just stuck on tight. Also, what oil goes in these things? Right now, it's some 3-in-1 light oil as for sewing machines etc.

As is, the gauge is totally useful. I can work up a new 1/8" rod for 1" to 2" if I need it.


----------



## Doug Gray (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice Score Graham

The knurled ring is definitely supposed to be a lock.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 8, 2021)

Joe065 said:


> Nice Score Graham
> 
> The knurled ring is definitely supposed to be a lock.


Thanks for the confirmation Joe.
That ring is held by the graduations barrel, which I don't know how is put on. Was it pressed on?
Without removing it, I cannot investigate the lock, and I did not want to apply enough force to risk it.
That's OK - it can work as it is!


----------

